# 2 x MTB Reifen Conti Continental Flow Pro Tection faltbar 26x2.3"



## [email protected] (26. März 2009)

Details zum Artikel: Die Reifen sind Nagelneu.
Infos zum Versandreis 45 Euro incl. vers.Versand

Beschreibung:

2 x MTB Reifen Conti Flow Protection faltbar 26x2.3"
57-559mm für alle üblichen 26 Zoll MTB, für Hinterrad und Vorderrad verwendbar.
EVP 39,95  pro Stück.

Hier bekommt ihr zwei für 45  incl. vers. Versand.

Meldet euch bitte bei Interesse per PN.

[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (27. März 2009)

Hier der ebay Link............

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=120397796104


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

